# Paso a nivel con barreras automaticas



## Hobbies1950 (Jun 18, 2013)

Son nuevo en esto y me dedico al ferromodelismo y quisiera automatizar en mi maqueta el levantar y bajar de las barreras desde ya gracias por la ayuda que me puedan dar.......

Hobbies1950


----------



## Scooter (Jun 18, 2013)

Pues me parece una idea fantástica


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2013)

Comparto la idea de Scooter.


----------

